# Research questionnaire, single vs double embryo transfer



## KerryA (Mar 25, 2014)

Hello 

I am a student conducting research into patient views on single and double embryo transfer. 

I do have an insight into fertility treatment as my husband and I had 3 cycles of ICSI, we now have twin girls. 

If you are happy to complete the questionnaire please PM me and I will send you a copy of the questionnaire by email. 

Thank you


----------

